# Days for taking clomid. HELP.



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey ladies. Just wondered what days you take your clomid on and why your consultant gave you them particular days if you know? This may have been asked before so sorry if it has but I'm on my last cycle and wanting to make sure I take it on the best days possible but I've been told days 2-6 but with no explanation as to why. Can ring and ask but just wondered what your guys experiences of clomid days were first.

Appreciate any advice thanks.x.x


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Cd2-6 because they suspect I ovulate late according to my progesterone levels on my blood tests. On cd21 my progesterone was really low. A decent progesterone level only showed up on a cd28 test meaning I likely ovulated later than most 

Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Ah ok thank you for the reply. I ovulate slightly late too cd18 and consequently my bloods have been higher when I've had bloods relatable to my cycle and not a standard day 21. Is your cycle regular?

I have a 30 day cycle, ov on cd18 and so have a 12 day luteal phase.x.x


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

No I have crazy cycles ranging from 29-52 days (over the last year or do, they were even longer before that topping 100 days a time!) It's so hard to predict anything so I don't know my ov dates (my ov kit varied significantly on the positive dates) and I don't know my luteal phase!

Xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh wow that must be so hard to get to grips with. Was nosying at your signature. We're both very similar in terms of age, husband no probs etc. have they offered you a laparoscopy to determine whether you have endometriosis or not?

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww. Saw you on the other board. I've just got AF visiting again so one more shot at clomid then should be starting ivf.x.x


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

No not been offered treatment for endo. Only my GP believes me! I was given  painkillers but can only do so after I've started AF coz ttc/prescription painkillers are incompatible   the clinic told me to stop taking anything for the pain and change my diet. I laughed out loud at that! I've found it impossible to be taken seriously with my AF symptoms and they seem to be gradually getting worse. The clinic are only bothered with my fertility and keep saying "there is nothing preventing you conceiving" in the gyno department. My GP told me to go private to get it sorted but it's so expensive (£200 a throw for 20 mins!)

Really hoping this is your time now, surely your patience has got to pay off!!!


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

That's ridiculous I'm so sorry they don't believe you....I've always had painful periods and been lethargic but never actually realised I had it was just luck of the draw that they offered me a laparoscopy and found it on that.

Thanks hun and same to you really hope you get your little one soon.x.x


----------



## LouOscar01 (Mar 8, 2015)

I was told day 2-6 as well.  Day17 now and no ovulation


----------

